# DIY Driftwood Question



## Oyster Man (Jan 16, 2012)

Dear Tropical Fish Keeping,

I am trying to get more, natural looking, decor for my aquarium. Plants and driftwood come to mind. However, the closest fish store's driftwood seems to be ungodly expensive; fifteen dollars for less than a pound. I happen to live surrounded by woods and a small stream.

My question is this; how do I prepare the driftwood for my aquarium. I've looked into the process some, and this is what I've seen.
I know that I should choose a hardwood (I.E. oak), and that I should remove any bark. I also know that I need to either bake or boil the wood, for two to four hours. Some guides recommend that you even bleach the wood, but I think this may be dangerous and un-needed. 

Any advice and/or thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Sincerely, Oyster Man


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

I've heard that the wood should be dead for atleast a year until you use it. I had some old driftwood laying around the house so thats what I've used for mine.
Sometimes Ebay gets some good driftwood prices though.


----------

